# Am I allowed to take some kind of sleeping pill with paxil?



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

I was prescribed paxil 2 days ago. The first day I took it at night, and I couldn't fall asleep for 4 hours. So I took it the next morning and again, it was hard to fall asleep and I woke up all night.

I was wondering if I could take, like, tylenol PM or exedrin PM. Or maybe that new Zzzquil?

Is it possible for paxil to work quickly? When I did take it, it was like the voice in my head that always reminds me that I hate myself was quieted down. & It was also like I couldn't hear silence, if that makes sense.. like.. my brain was making this noise .. like.. a machine? ..lol this is so hard to explain. but it wasn't like a high pitched ringing, it was like a low or medium toned constant tone.. eh whatever. It eventually went away.

I also have no appetite, had to get up out of bed last night and eat some poptarts because I was so shaky from forgetting to eat..


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

Or do i have to call my doctor and get something prescribed?..


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

sure, you can take otc sleep meds with it. It's probably worth calling your doctor and telling him/her it is causing insomnia.

I believe insomnia is a common side effect when starting any ssri, so it should go away. Either way, calling your doctor is a good idea to get their professional opinion. Not sleeping can suck so it's worth getting on top of.

good luck!


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

istayhome said:


> sure, you can take otc sleep meds with it. It's probably worth calling your doctor and telling him/her it is causing insomnia.
> 
> I believe insomnia is a common side effect when starting any ssri, so it should go away. Either way, calling your doctor is a good idea to get their professional opinion. Not sleeping can suck so it's worth getting on top of.
> 
> good luck!


Thank you


----------



## Nyeeh (Jul 31, 2010)

Seratonin does wonders for me. All natural and it's supposed to help with SAD actually.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

take melatonin


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Nyeeh said:


> Seratonin does wonders for me. All natural and it's supposed to help with SAD actually.


Is there a Serotonin supplement? I thought to increase serotonin you'd need to take it's precursors. 5-htp and L-tryptophan both of which help sleep.

Also I've never found any supplements to help improve SSRI insomnia.


----------

